# New Web Site



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

I finally got tired of not having control of my site. So I went to Go Daddy and built my own. Let me know what you think. www.strongarmproducts.com


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks good! However, the quality of your products should sell on their own


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks good, Bob! Great job!


----------



## moniladyshalot (May 29, 2010)

"Strong" great job!


----------

